# Home made Wingers and training alone



## BROWNDOG

I just wanted to pass on some information and pictures of the wingers I built this past spring, that have enabled me to train all summer long, doing anyset up I need to with out the help of 2 or 3 other people throwing birds. I'll still take help when I can get it and train with a group when I can but there are advantages to training alone as well. These were not my idea or design although I did a few minor ajustments. I was able to built 4 remote controlled wingers for the cost of 1 winger Zinger with electronics. If any one wants or needs information on where to get materials for the wingers or electronics to run them PM me and I will be glad to pass that along.

Here is where I got the idea from..http://www.kwicklabs.com/

Here is a link to training alone.http://www.retrieversonline.com/trainalone.htm


----------



## jwdinius1

very nice


----------



## Goosehunterdog

Very Nice and I see that you use Trents Electronics!!!


----------



## BROWNDOG

Goosehunterdog said:


> Very Nice and I see that you use Trents Electronics!!!


Yep. They have worked really well all summer, as long as you keep the batteries charged (and remember to turn off the switch when done) they will work out to 300 yards. Trent is a good guy to deal with as well.


----------



## Springer

Browndog, Have you seen the site Gun Dog Forum?

I would assume you have, they have a similar thread about homemade launchers using two way radio's for the remote.

I have made two of these. I think the Elsma(sp) electronics would be a little more convenient for more than one launcher.

I believe that either the Refuge or RTF has a long thread about these also which also makes a stand for the hand held dummy launcher.

Anyways where you found the thread it must not show but they have all of the electronics in a small black project box from radio shack that they have mounted to the winger. It might be a little easier to transport and store.

What are you using for a battery? A small 12v. like in the robo's?


----------



## Goosehunterdog

BROWNDOG said:


> Goosehunterdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice and I see that you use Trents Electronics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. They have worked really well all summer, as long as you keep the batteries charged (and remember to turn off the switch when done) they will work out to 300 yards. Trent is a good guy to deal with as well.
Click to expand...

Trent also sells outstanding replacement tubing that lasts a LONG time and I agree that he is a Great guy to deal with!!!


----------



## USAlx50

Wow Todd  That looks like you have a ton of time into those things, they look great.

How long does it take to build one and what do you figure the cost comes to? I might have to build a couple of those for myself before next summer.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Springer said:


> Browndog, Have you seen the site Gun Dog Forum?
> 
> I would assume you have, they have a similar thread about homemade launchers using two way radio's for the remote.
> 
> I have made two of these. I think the Elsma(sp) electronics would be a little more convenient for more than one launcher.
> 
> I believe that either the Refuge or RTF has a long thread about these also which also makes a stand for the hand held dummy launcher.
> 
> Anyways where you found the thread it must not show but they have all of the electronics in a small black project box from radio shack that they have mounted to the winger. It might be a little easier to transport and store.
> 
> What are you using for a battery? A small 12v. like in the robo's?


I thought about putting all the electronic on the winger but for storage and transporting them I wanted to be able to take them off, I can fit all four in the back seat of my extended cab and I keep the "tool boxs" in a pull out drawer under my crates in the back of the truck. The battery is a bit larger than the robo and is 12v I believe the robos run a a 6v battery.


----------



## BROWNDOG

USAlx50 said:


> Wow Todd  That looks like you have a ton of time into those things, they look great.
> 
> How long does it take to build one and what do you figure the cost comes to? I might have to build a couple of those for myself before next summer.


The first one took some time but once you have one built they don't take that long at all.

For those that have pm me there really are no dimentions to go by, the best way to figure it out is go to Kwiklabs web site and click on "totall recall" then go to the right and you will see miniwinger, there is a thread fromthe refuge that has all the contacts for materials and there is also a thread with pictures and some dimentions. I did make mine a bit longer than his and I made mine out of 1" and 3/4 pvc VS. 1/2 and 3/4, I thought it would make them stronger and get a little more distance out of the throw.

These will toss a bumper about 20 feet high and 25 yards out and will toss a bird ( Mallard ) about 15 feet high and about 20 yards. About the same throw you get at a FT with kids doing the throwing.

The cost is roughly $110.00 bucks a winger.

Spend some time on Kwiklabs web site he has some good training ideas and some very good links as well.


----------

